# Fake Geese to protect your birds ??



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Was on YouTube,and came accross a One loft race,who was using geese(fake),to protect their birds from hawks...I beleive it was a AU one loft race out in Oklahoma.....Anybody know for sure if it works ??? Alamo


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I've heard about it too,but have yet to come across a fancier that does it.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd line the roof with yard Knomes if I thought it would work


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I read about it on here a while back and moved my geese from the front yard to my lofts. I have a resident pair of redtails in the woods but have only seen them once since. We'll see this spring!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Its in one of the RPD. Every couple of days he moves them around. He had a big hawk problem till he put these decoys.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i like live geese ...hawk still come and will try to catch an adult ...seen it many time


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen it in the RPD before, one article specifically about it, and another one where you see a one loft race guy has fake geese around it. You'd have to move them at least every 3 days, so they don't get used to it. I can tell you for a fact that real Canadian Geese can get the job done. I'm very happy to see them back on my pond, and I'll be even happier when they lay eggs. They come every year  Last year whenever one of the geese even saw a hawk, they would take off and chase the hawk away, then circle back and land in the pond like nothing happened


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

atvracinjason said:


> I'd line the roof with yard Knomes if I thought it would work


It does work, you should totaly do it!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've seen it in the RPD before, one article specifically about it, and another one where you see a one loft race guy has fake geese around it. You'd have to move them at least every 3 days, so they don't get used to it. I can tell you for a fact that real Canadian Geese can get the job done. I'm very happy to see them back on my pond, and I'll be even happier when they lay eggs. They come every year  Last year whenever one of the geese even saw a hawk, they would take off and chase the hawk away, then circle back and land in the pond like nothing happened


omg forreal!! how come mine don't do that...every year i get a flock of 6 and they lay on my pond too


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OK !! Where do I find some fake geese ?? Alamo


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would look at garden shops. Mine were a gift about 15 yrs ago. 
A funny but kind of pitiful story. I had these fake geese in my front yard-a fake male and female. My daughter pulled into my driveway and found a BABY goose standing between them! She took them to a neighbor who raised chickens but the little one flew away, hopefully to rejoin it's flock! I put them away for a while since I didn't want to "lure" any more babies!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

had a friend use blow up easter rabbits to keep the ospreys from catching her goldfish, wonder if it works for hawks


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

An artificial Owl (at garden centers)will accomplish the same thing.


----------

